# Beginning to make duck calls looking for advice



## Mallardman

I've been a duck hunter all my life and calling and calls have always been my little niche among my hunting buddies. I turned my first call recently on my own and am looking for any advice from experienced call turners, but especially on the tone board and bore sizes and depths. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Welcome to the worst addiction since alcohol...... my best advice to give you in this stage is to be patient in your efforts. Next You asked about the tone board....there are so many different types, me I like old and raspy ending toneboard styles. Grab an older P.S. Olt single reed insert and make you a jig using a piece of stabilized wood or the hardest wood you can find. If you are into more modern sounding calls, like Echo or RNT get one of their inserts and study it, measure till your eyes cross, then make you a jig ... I suggest using hardwoods because they are cheaper then paying 250 for a custom jig. I always turn my blank to cylinder first then I drill the tone channel to the depth I need. 
I use a 7/32" then follow up with a 1/4" reamer...I do this while it is chucked up in my NovaDVR3000 lathe, just like doing some horizontal drilling, if you do not have that kind of stuff to use, then make certain your piece is secured straight in a vise before you drill and always mark your bit at the depth you are wanting.

Reactions: Great Post 3


----------



## Mallardman

Thank you sir that's how I did this one, I'm in the process of making a jig for the toneboard. Personally I like the sound of echo duck calls, always have and most likely always will. Met rick Dunn when I was about 14 and he made quite an impression on me.


----------



## Wildthings

THO Forums also has a world of info for call making. Check them out but come back here

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

www.thogamecalls.com - They also carry some supplies. Used to have a pretty decent toneboard jig, but I don't see it listed anymore.

http://www.webfootcustomcalls.com/wfcccart/jigs/duck_jigs - Webfoot does however have a few public jigs that won't break the bank.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## chanser123

I wouldn't suggest making a jig off of someone elses calls like mentioned above. What I would do is make yourself a flat jig out of hardwood, and start filing and sanding and create your own sound. Everything changes everything in duck inserts, so take a piece of paper and write down everything you are doing. This is how most good custom makers out there come to find their own sounds and gives you something to really feel good about! My first duck insert that I was happy with at the time came from a year of playing with different measurements/slopes/bore depths/exhaust openings ect ect. Some guys also carry public jigs now and they help you to get a start, but to get a good duck sound, most of them need some filing sanding etc to get you where you want to be, but they give you a decent start. Im about 4 years into call making now and still always working on my toneboards and getting custom jigs made as I go and get closer to what I believe to be a great sound. THO game calls forum is full of amazing information! I recommend going there and reading tutorials etc for a while to get a good idea of where to start!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

I suggested starting out with a simple way to find the correct slope, length, depth and width of an insert by experimenting using some inserts that he may already have and like the sound. Not to copy an insert or reproduce an insert belonging to someone else. Anyone who starts out with nothing has to have a shove in the right direction, even public jigs are a great starting point. I think back on the ours spent filing and sanding on my inserts, to get "my sound" and remember how much time was spent taking a file to an already made insert from another call, until i got what i wanted from the call, and again there are so many different configurations to so many inserts time will tell.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC

I'll agree with both Jack and Chanse. I agree there is value in making a few jigs based on calls you like - you'll learn a lot about both toneboards and jigs that will help you downstream - but agree with Chanse that you don't want to plan to use jigs based on someone else's work long term for any ourpose other than learning. I also agree with Chanse on the value of flat jigs.

One tip as you're working with wood jigs: put 2 layers of masking tape on the jig before you start filing the insert. The bottom layer should be colored black or red with a sharpie. This will give you a "tell" before you file or sand through your jig. Sand through the top layer until you evenly see the black layer, but lay off where you see you're knicking the colored layer.

Unlike Pappy, I always preferred to drill my inserts before turning them to ensure my channel was centered (I used a mandrel to hold the insert for turning).

The best guidance is to find a callmaker near you and go spend some time with him/her. THO is a good place to find someone. Though there are some jerks, most enjoy teaching and sharing as long as they feel you respect them and their work and won't copy their toneboards or call design.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

